# MTB - 7/9 Millstone Quarry - Barre VT



## Trev (Jul 7, 2010)

I am headed up to VT for a long weekend. Taking Friday off and planning to hit Millstone.

Any takers? never been there... looks fun... 

I would offer driving services, but I am going up on Thursday night and not returning until Sunday night/Mon am.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 7, 2010)

Trev said:


> I am headed up to VT for a long weekend. Taking Friday off and planning to hit Millstone.
> 
> Any takers? never been there... looks fun...
> 
> I would offer driving services, but I am going up on Thursday night and not returning until Sunday night/Mon am.



I just read on CF that Stitch is planing a trip up there, not sure he mentioned when though. I really wish I could burn a vaca day on Friday and join you. Not this week, but soon!


----------



## powbmps (Jul 8, 2010)

Please post up some kind of TR when you get back.  Never been, but was planning on getting up there later this month.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 8, 2010)

I wouldnt hold your breath on a tr.

Trev took his ball and went home.



Trev said:


> omg, grow up already.
> 
> Delete my account.
> 
> Pretty ####### please. My eyes are bleeding with this childish bullshit.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 8, 2010)

2knees said:


> I wouldnt hold your breath on a tr.
> 
> Trev took his ball and went home.



He will probably post something up on CrankFire.com or Bikerag.com.


----------



## powbmps (Jul 8, 2010)

Guess I missed the drama.  Was it anything good?


----------



## Greg (Jul 8, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Was it anything good?



It was hardly anything.


----------

